# music used by the mob for torture practice an hilarious satyrical post



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bet it's not secret the mob use music as a weapon of persuasion and torture, here what im betting a st aubin pizza all dress extra meat extra cheeze extra everything the largest one, let me remenber you folks we in rosemont district in montreal we have the best pizza in the world, a world class pizza you would not beleive me ...but it'S true.. you will eat the darn crust too, even the crust is good.

It's quebec province and canada best kept secret , you wont find a superior pizza in the rest of quebec or canada or usa no you wont.. try me...


So wee was i , i got lost, hmm yes...so i bet if i would own the mafia money and they kidnaped me and ask were our money deprofundis they strap me to a chair and for a week they play ta ta tan(dramatic drum rolls) Therese Montcalm singning for a full week no blood spill no bullet, you would tern mental after a cd of her, it's 1000 x more anoying than listening to and entire set of Janis Jopplin, yes her voice is even more annoying but same genra, but here the thing one song of janis joppin in small dose pass after like 6 or seven song your like ok not im real annoy, but Therese Montcalm even in small dose causee lethal demaged to sanity, i never heard sutch a horrendeous voice from the heaten, she satan tool to make you mentally ill her music can cause important seizure spasm headache, depression and suicide

You though naively well deprofundis im a masochism i would love here her , no you would ain't i warn you of the danger of behing expose to the radiation of therese montcalm musique , it's worst than nuclear waste damage.

So in the end if i ever run a mob i will torture people that way hahaha :lol:
What you dont beleive me and you gonna says to me she a great singer song writer, please kill me
i dont wont to live in sutch an awfull cruel world, her voice is so darn anoying it make hate blues , thus said what she dose and it's painful, this as nothing to do whit the fact it's in french but her '' timbre sonore'' would shattered a sky scraper, she dit 911 she is the inside job the terrorist put a mic whit her voice and boom 2 more twin tower, now i get it, there montcalm music is not only use by the mob but by terrorists, it's a tool of mass destruction...

It cause havoc , civil unrest , mental illness, ect

You dont beleive do you ockay than listen to an album of Therese Montcalm, and you , yes you hater of serrialist classical music schoenberg school will be delighted to her schoenberg instead, and you will have no more doupt if im a liar or not ockay...

Sorry for posting this satyrical post but i had to exorcize demons fight pazuzu real form her human form is therese montcalm, than you will says deprofundis there is worst wait what about steevie nicks , hey dont dare compared stevie nicks whit her...

I almost lost my sanity because of her wailing atrocious voice from hell...she is the beast of apocalypse she has probably 666 on her arm somewhere just like in the movie The Omen..

In hell Therese montcalm music play constantly and you can escape this is why you can hear soul morn moaw in hell all the time, and of course since it's that crappy satan like it.

This post was writen in humour but i dont wont to hear this awfull music again i rater listen to early swans and michael gira ranting about serrial killer sade and jean genet it's better for my sanity, unbeleivable but true.Gira dont laught, i order you not to, if you laught man i am gonna so strangle you...

I found out music more annoying more oppressive in nature than early swans, see early swans as a masochistic quality, you can and will like it if you like annoying music.

What a vile voice is there far worst sure there is linda lemay but that musak radio friendly soft pop crap, it's not real music so even if annoying it dosen count..

Bon adieu monde cruel je vais me pendre  i was saying in french avoid buying a rope when listening to this music , because of suicide risk, hide your knife because you dont wont to yah know ask for supervision and mental support after listening to her cds 

Than i bet someone is gonna feel offended , oh please for christ sake no way,Have a nice night that it for now, i had to empty my heart and cleansed my soul of this satanic music...

So was this post nasty or entertaining what did you think, sometime im here to make you laught to piece , shredded you into tears, im evil(joking)


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I think it's now beyond doubt that deprofundis is the prose stylist of the century.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

He can write a novel about gangsters who instead of offing people the traditional way (cement overshoes etc.) drives them insane with stupid music and then drops them off somewhere where they are found walking down the street drooling and muttering incoherent phrases and then get locked up in an insane asylum. If any of the driven insane were musicians, they might actually play some pretty freaky stuff after being forced into insanity. 

That gives me another idea. A musician who wanted to come up with some really strange music might give themself a lobotomy and then try to play music. Not saying I am going to try it. I am not a musician--thankfully in this case. Not recommending this either, but just saying because there are a lot of strange people out there now and so maybe somebody already tried it and it is up on You Tube.

It is probably a good thing also that I don't write books-the evidence being this post.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Tallisman said:


> I think it's now beyond doubt that deprofundis is the prose stylist of the century.


I know his secret too. You put everything you write into Google Translate and translate it to German, then translate that to Polish, then Icelandic, then Norweigan, then Russian, then Italian, and then back to English.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tallisman said:


> I think it's now beyond doubt that deprofundis is the prose stylist of the century.


English is not his first language. Try being more sensitive.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Gordontrek said:


> I know his secret too. You put everything you write into Google Translate and translate it to German, then translate that to Polish, then Icelandic, then Norweigan, then Russian, then Italian, and then back to English.


Actually, this could be quite fun to do. I may try it some time on a paragraph. Just for kicks.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Actually, this could be quite fun to do. I may try it some time on a paragraph. Just for kicks.


"It can actually be fun. I'm trying to try it. Just for fun."


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

hpowders said:


> English is not his first language. Try being more sensitive.


This is a joke, right? Also, you're assuming I'm referring to that when I'm in fact not.


----------

